# Customer Billing Invoicing App



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey Guys :waving: , I am new to the Snow Removal business this year, GREAT START LOL! However I operate a successful small Party Equipment Rental Business April-November. 

I have seen the way my Dad runs his snow removal business and he spends ENTIRE DAYS billing for 30-40 accounts! CRAZY, I see this is pretty common with many though. All the handwriting and transferring information is a TIME SUCK to me.


My party equipment rental business uses a Customer Relationship Management application that automates a lot of traditional paperwork. I can do it all off my phone if needed. It shows bookings, quotes,contracts and signatures, payment tracking, schedules, ROUTES, sales and much more and it s FREE to a certain limit. 


I am working with some designers/programmers to develop a Web Based Snow Removal Customer Management Application that is easy to use and Automates as much as possible. 



If you had a pick what would you like to see in such a program?



Some main features include:

Customer Profiles
Billing and Invoicing(automated payments and bill tracking)
Digital Contracts with Digital Signatures
Make and Sign Contracts on the Spot in Person
Automated Email
Employee Time Tracking and Alerts-Mobile App with photos
Mapping and Routing
Sales Charts
Tax Cloud- Automated tax payments
Calendar
Contracts with Digital Signatures
Alerts(payments,employees, weather events)
Surveys
Contact Form for your website
Google Voice Tracking(logged when a customer call/texts you)



Let me know what you all think.

THANKS


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

cjames808;2076965 said:


> Hey Guys :waving: , I am new to the Snow Removal business this year, GREAT START LOL! However I operate a successful small Party Equipment Rental Business April-November.
> 
> I have seen the way my Dad runs his snow removal business and he spends ENTIRE DAYS billing for 30-40 accounts! CRAZY, I see this is pretty common with many though. All the handwriting and transferring information is a TIME SUCK to me.
> 
> ...


You can pretty much do everything like I do with quick books!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I am aware of Quickbooks, FreshBooks is a higher tech more user friendly friendly. 

I am looking to make the business operations from: 
writing a quote->signing contract->scheduling/routing->logging time/photos/job/application materials on site live->automatically creating bill with the app->payments tracked->receipts emailed->sales charted->taxes automated

All able to be done on phone/tablet/pc. Routes, invoices, contracts, etc all printable on paper for Ol Fogeys! I still print the routes out to cross them off and make notes.


----------



## Yeti-ST (Jun 17, 2015)

We've built it. We've released the mobile app for Android and iOS. Search for YETi Snow Tracker and download it. I can then set you up with a beta account for your dad's company. The web portal allows you to enter clients, sites, drivers, equipment, service types, routes, subcontractors etc. Each driver's records from the app get sent in to the dashboard and once approved are ready to invoice. We've automated billing with XERO.com at this point as that is the accounting system we use. Freshbooks has an API that would be easy to work with as well. Let me know if you and your dad want to give it a try.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Try out service autopilot. Looks like it does everything you need.


----------

